

Ask HN: What should I do in San Fransisco? - XFrequentist

Hello all,<p>My fiancee and I will be visiting San Fransisco in a few weeks. Are there some awesome touristy-to-not-so-touristy activities/sights/hits/misses that we should absolutely not miss?<p>My lady and I are both into science and technology (I'm an epidemiologist, she's a MD), but also sports, wine, good food, all the good stuff.<p>We're also always up for meeting new people. Although we're not entrepreneurs or hackers (yet), we're reasonably interesting!<p>I'd appreciate any suggestions!
======
orangecat
Places I visited on my free half-day after Google I/O:

\- Cable Car Museum: <http://www.cablecarmuseum.org/museum.html> . You can
stand within a few feet of the generators and wheels that power the whole
system, it's a brilliant 19th century hack. (And of course ride the cars).

\- Musée Mécanique: <http://www.museemecaniquesf.com/> . Huge collection of
playable vintage-to-modern arcade machines.

\- Coit Tower: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coit_Tower>. Fantastic views and
murals.

------
XFrequentist
First on the list: Learn to spell "San Francisco".

